# The Bald Truth Radio Show > The Bald Truth: Show Archives >  Dubai In The House

## tbtadmin

On this weeks Spencer Kobrens The Bald Truth, listeners from around the world tune in and call in to discuss their lives as hair loss sufferers. As always, Spencer and the TBT crew lend an ear and provide advice on everything from hair transplantation, medical treatment for hair loss and just dealing with the emotional [...]Spencer Kobren  Dubai In The House is a post from: Hair Loss Show: The Bald Truth



More...

----------

